# Tunisian Lamb Sausages



## gremlin (Aug 19, 2006)

500 grams Lamb,lean ,cubed
400 grams of lean beef
225 grams beef suet
1tsp ground black pepper
1 and 1/2 tsps rosemary or 1Tbsp fresh
1 clove garlic, finely minced
1/4 tsp cumin, ground
1/4 tsp cayenne (optional)
1/4 tsp of lemon zest
1 tsp of salt ( I use sea salt)
1 and 1/2 tsp lemon thyme (fresh)
Fine grind the lamb, beef and suet
Mix the spices and handmix into ground meat- mix evenly
Fine grind and stuff into lamb or hog casings.
twist into 3 inch links.
Fry, BBQ, or broil
NOTE:use all Lamb or add beef to reduce the cost.
Keep for three days in frig or freeze (3 months)


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn, Chris!
    You've done it again! And again I must say Thank You! You are gonna keep me awful busy on the good eats trail!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

